# Need some advice/ help.



## ScottSterns (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello all,I am new here but here is my story. I played college basketball and was on the way to a game and we were in the middle of nowhere. I must have gotten a stomach bug or something but I started to get diarrhea. On the bus there was not restroom and I knew I had to go. I found a restroom at the gas station and it was all liquid. When I got back on I knew we still had 2 hours and it was the most nerve racking and fearful experience ever. I feel from that day on I have had an intense fear of many situations. I get this fear that makes my whole body go numb anytime I feel rumblings in my stomach or think of riding somewhere with someone where it might be 45 minutes- and hour away and I will have an attack. It hasnt really happened lately but there are times where my stomach hurts really bad and I will get nervous and that is when the diarrhea comes on. It doesnt happen everytime but I feel the fear of it is causing most of it and really holding me back. I feel like such an outcast with it and it is so embarrassing. I am tired of it taking over my life.Scott


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Scott:Have you tried taking immodium for the diarrhea, especially if you are planning on being away from home for any amount of time? You can experiment with it while you are at home to see how much you should take to control the urgency. Once you know that you have it under control with the immodium it should make your trips a lot less stressful and you won't have the fear of being away from the restrooms. Also, calcium carbonate is another you can try taking to control diarrhea. I take one every morning and another every night, it does help. Have you taken any probiotics? The first time I started taking them made a big difference for me. I started with Florastor and by day 2 I was back to normal bowel movements. You can get each of these at any drugstore, I go to Walgreens, or you can order on-line if you have a hard time finding them locally. Please give these a try so that the worry and anxiety will subside about having an accident in public. Once you are confident you have it under control the stress will subside. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ScottSterns (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you, I have taken immodium and it seems to help but I feel its not something I should be taking everyday or am I wrong? I will try the calcium and the florastor and see if that helps. Thank you for the help.


----------



## ScottSterns (Jun 28, 2012)

Any body else get these fears that make you have diarrhea?


----------



## Teenybopper (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes I get them it's anxiety couples w stress n it causes frequent bowel movements. It's like a vicious cycle, u get a diarrhea attack n then ur anxiety about catching an attack actual causes the attack. It's awful and debilitating. U can't go anywhere w/o knowing before hand if there is an accessible restroom available. Or travel on trains or by car for long periods of time.


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

d


----------

